# Kumite Death--BBC News (1999).



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2001)

Man dies from kick to head in tournament (from Nov. 1999):
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/uk/wales/newsid_533000/533507.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/uk/wales/newsid_621000/621245.stm


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2001)

Oh man.... 

thats got to really cause a "gut check" on the guy who was sparing him.


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2002)

http://news6.thdo.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/uk/wales/newsid_1857000/1857871.stm


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2002)

HTTP://WWW.austin360.com/auto_docs/epaper/editions/tuesday/metro_state_1.html


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2002)

http://www.trinidadexpress.com/top....bs son slain.htm&mydate=2002-12-25&mypage=top

It wasn't clear to me whether the son was a martial artist or not.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 3, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/2703355.stm


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/2723687.stm


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 4, 2003)

The unusal, strange and bizarre...


----------

